# Connecting Multiple Spray Guns



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

So we recently bought a used Graco 1095 and it has worked out pretty well and paid for itself several times over by now. I just had it serviced and look forward to using it again.

Now the literature on the 1095 says you can hook up to three guns. Since there are threads for only two hoses, there has to be a splitter that attaches. I do not see anywhere in Graco's literature where they list a splitter.

When I was production manager for a paint company we had a large convertible Graco with two guns and I think there was a splitter attached to the hose and then two smaller hoses went to the guns, but I may be remembering wrong.

Do not have any jobs lined up where I need multiple guns, but it is not unreasonable to expect that it could happen in the near future. Will I need three (who knows).

After being long winded - the question is: How does one connect multiple hoses to the sprayer and where do you get the fixtures to do it?

I have not asked my paint reps this question, so I am sure that they know, but hey that is why we have PaintTalk.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya! The paint stores carry them or can be ordered. Sherwin Williams usually have a great spray departments. I'd ask a manager because that's what a rep would do. I have had one of those box of fittings for your sprayers, It had everything, spliters, plugs, about 15 different things.


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

Found it - called a tee


----------

